# Found somebodys buck



## river..rat

Was squirrel hunting yesterday at Delaware wildlife area and found a nice 8 point that looked to be gut shot laying in a creek


----------



## sherman51

its a waste for sure but it happens. last yr I was sighted in on a buck. when I pulled the trigger I saw the deer move but I was already committed to taking the shot. I found good blood until the deer bedded down. but when it got up and moved on I couldn't find a drop of blood. the deer bedded close to where he got shot. but i'll never know if it was a kill shot or not. but im afraid it was as soon as it bedded down.
sherman


----------



## ya13ya03

They may be out tracking it today. You should drive by and have a look if anyone is around. I'm sure the hunter would love to find it. Looks like it hasn't been there long.


----------



## river..rat

Was going to swing through on my way home from work,,would be cool to help someone find it as I would appreciate the same


----------



## OrangeMilk

We hunted Delaware for a pheasant release and found a 6 point in the same situation.


----------



## hoplovestofish

Thanks for you post. If you hadn't made the post, the hunter who shot the buck would not have closure. I had received information from a friend, whom told me about a buck being shot in that area. The hunter was the husband of a coworker of his and was unable to find it. I was sent trail cam pics of the buck, and when I saw your post and pic, I thought it might have been his buck. I contacted my friend, whom contacted him and the rest is history. Thanks again. hop


----------



## ya13ya03

hoplovestofish said:


> Thanks for you post. If you hadn't made the post, the hunter who shot the buck would not have closure. I had received information from a friend, whom told me about a buck being shot in that area. The hunter was the husband of a coworker of his and was unable to find it. I was sent trail cam pics of the buck, and when I saw your post and pic, I thought it might have been his buck. I contacted my friend, whom contacted him and the rest is history. Thanks again. hop


This is awesome.


----------



## mmtchell

Yes it is ,,,,nice


----------



## river..rat

Glad I could get it back to him as it feels better to see him get it back than me add a rack to the collection I did not harvest,, when I met up with him yesterday I could see the relief on his face and it made my day


----------



## threeten

Way to go River Rat. 
Your a true sportsman and guys like you help make this site the great site it is.


----------



## river..rat

Thank you!


----------



## ruffhunter

few years ago, i had the perfect broadside side shot at dusk. Heavy blood trail. Found entry in the rear quarter but hit an artery. wth! apparently got deflected by a sapling limb a few yards in between. I stood looking from the shot spot, back to my stand to see. So it happens.


----------



## mike hunt

Nice outcome


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Good ending


----------



## Fishstix

Good stuff guys! Glad to see him not go to waste.


----------



## Alaskangiles

WOW! This is one of the best threads I’ve seen in a long time.


----------

